# Fluval 404 Setup



## piranha threat

How do you guys set yours up? It's to my understanding that there's a few extra compartments in them to put biomedia in. I just ordered one online and saw the actual size of them doing research on here.







I was thinking they were small, but now I understand why they're so expensive!


----------



## Sheppard

Sweet man

I might pick one tommorow from Petsmart and test out there "price matching"
Im going to add it to the 2 AC500's i have on my 75 right now.

Then hopefully if I get the 240g built i can add it to that (along with a ton of other filteration)

Anyways...tell us how it is once it's all set up


----------



## Ex0dus

There are 4 levels to put media in. Eacj level has 2 chambers. They send 4 bags of biomax and 4 bags of carbon. Basically what I did was used the 4 bags of biomax to fill up 2 levels, then i used lava rock to fill the remaining 2 levels. I passed on the carbon. I saved it incase i need it down the road to filter of meds or what not.


----------



## piranha threat

This image should help me understand where you guys are putting everything.


----------



## Ex0dus

correct, ecpect with the 404 you get another level. The diagram is either a 304 or 204.


----------



## piranha threat

Ahhh... Everything is so clear to me now! No pun intended.


----------



## Derek4real

If you consider the missing chamber to be chamber " D ". Then mine is set up like this:

A Filter Floss
B Bio Max
C Bio Max
D Pre Filter rings

But shortly will be replacing the pre filter rings with more Bio Max.

Actually... i have a question now.

because i use sand substrate and small portions get sucked up through my filter.... would it be a good idea to put the Floss in chamber " D " to stop the particles from going through... and then the rest Bio??


----------



## Ex0dus

Derek4real said:


> If you consider the missing chamber to be chamber " D ". Then mine is set up like this:
> 
> A Filter Floss
> B Bio Max
> C Bio Max
> D Pre Filter rings
> 
> But shortly will be replacing the pre filter rings with more Bio Max.
> 
> Actually... i have a question now.
> 
> because i use sand substrate and small portions get sucked up through my filter.... would it be a good idea to put the Floss in chamber " D " to stop the particles from going through... and then the rest Bio??


Not really because the problem with sand in the filter starts as soon as it enters the intake and reaches the impeller. This is way before it even sees any kind of media. I think as long as you have it several inches off the substrate you shoudl be pretty good. Remember tho, you can always buy replacement parts for the filter. Its a good idea to keep some of the more obvious thinks on hand as backup incase anything happens, ie: hoses, impeller, gasket, and I learned its important to have that piece that attaaches the hoses to the cannister the hard way.


----------



## piranha threat

Got it all setup and runs slick and quiet! Cleans up the water A LOT faster than my HOB does (they work together now). I just put in the bio max and carbon that it came with. But, from reading another thread I guess I should just run all compartments with bio max? Filter floss or the rings do me any good?


----------



## SAFETYpin

Ex0dus said:


> If you consider the missing chamber to be chamber " D ". Then mine is set up like this:
> 
> A Filter Floss
> B Bio Max
> C Bio Max
> D Pre Filter rings
> 
> But shortly will be replacing the pre filter rings with more Bio Max.
> 
> Actually... i have a question now.
> 
> because i use sand substrate and small portions get sucked up through my filter.... would it be a good idea to put the Floss in chamber " D " to stop the particles from going through... and then the rest Bio??


Not really because the problem with sand in the filter starts as soon as it enters the intake and reaches the impeller. This is way before it even sees any kind of media. I think as long as you have it several inches off the substrate you shoudl be pretty good. Remember tho, you can always buy replacement parts for the filter. Its a good idea to keep some of the more obvious thinks on hand as backup incase anything happens, ie: hoses, impeller, gasket, and I learned its important to have that piece that attaaches the hoses to the cannister the hard way.
[/quote]

I disagree the water passes through the impellar last, right before it leaves the canister. I would think that putting the floss in D would be a good idea. You also dont want anything to plug the pores on your biomedia so you might as well polish all that gunk out first. I always set my biomedia up as the last thing the water flows through.


----------

